# Ridge Racer Unbounded



## Zangetsu (Apr 1, 2012)

*Platform: *Microsoft Windows, PlayStation 3 and Xbox 360
*Publisher: *Namco Bandai Games
*Developer:* Bugbear Entertainment. 
*Release Date:* March 27, 2012 (NA),March 30, 2012 (EU)

*Trailer:*
[YOUTUBE]e_SuhM3C6CA[/YOUTUBE]

*Screenshots:*

*www.gamingunion.net/newsimg/heres-a-new-ridge-racer-unbounded-trailer.jpg

*www.blogcdn.com/www.joystiq.com/media/2012/03/unbounded328.jpg

It was my dream to play Ridge Racer (when I saw it in PSP) to play on PC


----------



## gameranand (Apr 1, 2012)

*Re: Ridge Racer Unbounded Discussion Thread*

Wow so finally ridge racer coming to PC eh. Heard this news some months ago but thought its just a rumour. But no its true.


----------



## Tenida (Apr 1, 2012)

*Re: Ridge Racer Unbounded Discussion Thread*

Is the game play is like blur ??


----------



## gameranand (Apr 1, 2012)

Tenida said:


> Is the game play is like blur ??



It can't be compared to that game. Its kinda different game.


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 1, 2012)

*Re: Ridge Racer Unbounded Discussion Thread*



gameranand said:


> Wow so finally ridge racer *coming to PC* eh. Heard this news some months ago but thought its just a rumour. But no its true.



its released already 



Tenida said:


> Is the game play is like blur ??



will have to play & check...
I guess similar to Split Second


----------



## gameranand (Apr 1, 2012)

*Re: Ridge Racer Unbounded Discussion Thread*

Yeah right. Missed the release date part.


----------



## Skud (Apr 1, 2012)

*Re: Ridge Racer Unbounded Discussion Thread*

Started playing the game simultaneously with Split/Second. Pretty average racer, but have lots of tracks and destruction is pretty good, but the power up is a bit of hit & miss. And there's lots of environment to wreck havoc and to destroy.

Will post detailed impressions as I progress. Presently both Flatout 2 (Bugbear was the developer of that game) and Split/Second win for me.


----------



## Sujeet (Apr 1, 2012)

*Re: Ridge Racer Unbounded Discussion Thread*

From the trailer its quite clear that story is straight forward NFS:MW Rip off.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 1, 2012)

Sujeet said:


> From the trailer its quite clear that story is straight forward NFS:MW Rip off.



What story do you expect from a racing game. There are some pre defined story which will be used again & again.


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 1, 2012)

*Re: Ridge Racer Unbounded Discussion Thread*



Sujeet said:


> From the trailer its quite clear that story is straight forward NFS:MW Rip off.



will there be any story in it..May be Skud knows coz he is playing now


----------



## Skud (Apr 1, 2012)

No story as such, and no girls at all (so far). It's loosely about dominating your city while creating havoc. It's more in line of Split/Second or Flatout but without that much fun, at least for now.

You can however drive a monster truck and destroy cop cars.


----------



## Sujeet (Apr 1, 2012)

gameranand said:


> What story do you expect from a racing game. There are some pre defined story which will be used again & again.



Better not have any story and bluff uselessly instead of copying.
That would be much better.
Burnout Paradise and NFS:Hot pursuit are best examples.
Criterion is King of All racing games. Followed By Codemasters.


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 1, 2012)

This game looks damn interesting. But as I am always confused, how is the racing? More like Dirt/Driver or Hot Pursuit/Run?


----------



## Sujeet (Apr 1, 2012)

^^Like Hot Pursuit
Very Good Racer.

Ridge Racer Unbounded>>>>Run.


Best thing is destructibility and Superb Visuals on the line Of Burnout Paradise;Vivid warm and appealing.

Cars look great and realistic.


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 2, 2012)

Sujeet said:


> ^^Like Hot Pursuit
> Very Good Racer.
> 
> Ridge Racer Unbounded>>>>Run.
> ...


Thanks Sujit, it's my father's name 
I'll play this one then, HP was my favourite, BP too, now a game like BP+HP would be something. Hope it's not hard on graphics/CPU.


----------



## topgear (Apr 2, 2012)

looks like a nice  game .. will get it and start playing it asap


----------



## gameranand (Apr 2, 2012)

topgear said:


> looks like a nice  game .. will get it and start playing it asap



And tell us how is the game.


----------



## Sujeet (Apr 2, 2012)

ithehappy said:


> Thanks Sujit, it's my father's name
> I'll play this one then, HP was my favourite, BP too, now a game like BP+HP would be something. Hope it's not hard on graphics/CPU.


Glad to know and help.


----------



## topgear (Apr 3, 2012)

gameranand said:


> And tell us how is the game.



I will install and start playing this today


----------



## Sujeet (Apr 3, 2012)

^^Then do it *fast*


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 3, 2012)

topgear said:


> I will install and start playing this today


I will beat you to that 
Nah, seriously downloading now, gonna install tonight.


----------



## Skud (Apr 3, 2012)

More than 50% completed. The biggest challenge I find so far, is power up. If you can't take the lead quickly, you can forget about winning. The tracks are challenging and provide a variety of buildings, bridges, gas tankers etc. to blow up. But choosing the correct time and correct thing to blow is vital to your success. And you have to score a certain number of points before you become eligible for the next race. The gameplay is true arcade, even drifts are a bit underwhelmed and car handling is varied. Running around, creating havoc is immensely fun. As winning is not so cakewalk, coming on top gives you good satisfaction.

Regarding graphics, there's a tinge of darkness even during morning time. The fire effects and particle effects are oh so last generation. Car modelling and reflections are good. Lighting is OKish. Also in my case, forcing AA through control panel results is graphics corruption.

All in one, a pretty OK game, I doubt you will enjoy it to the level of Split/Second or Blur. I am playing this side by side with SS and no prize for guessing which game is more fun. I guess this game is more fit for consoles than PC.


----------



## ArjunKiller (Apr 3, 2012)

Playing it right now..

Here are some screens: 

*i.imgur.com/zvYwl.jpg

*i.imgur.com/5K6kh.jpg

*i.imgur.com/xgXH1.jpg


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 3, 2012)

@Skud- Thanks for your nice little info. Hm, so the gameplay is kinda weird. You've to take lead first otherwise you can''t catch up is not my liking, actually I like to do the exact opposite.
Anyway, lets see how do i find it.
Btw- I forgot about Blur, yet to play it!


----------



## Skud (Apr 3, 2012)

Even maintaining the lead is challenging itself. One mistake and you will surpassed by 2-3 cars.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 3, 2012)

Thanks skud for your input about the game.


----------



## Skud (Apr 3, 2012)

Thanks buddy. Looking forward to finish it off in a couple of days.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 3, 2012)

Skud said:


> Thanks buddy. Looking forward to finish it off in a couple of days.



Do you know whats better than SS in RR. You can see the speed of your car. It feels satisfying to see the speed at which you are driving.


----------



## Skud (Apr 3, 2012)

Yeah, here it is superficial.


----------



## ArjunKiller (Apr 3, 2012)

Skud.. it's easy, you can easily catch up even if you commit a mistake..


----------



## Skud (Apr 3, 2012)

You know the point system, just coming first won't give you enough points to unlock the next race.


----------



## topgear (Apr 4, 2012)

played this game for 45 mins ... but was not able to be the No. 1 even in a single race  had to unlock ( by collecting points ) some 2/3 cars before I could win a event ... destroying objects and fragging other cars  is fun but if you run out of power up then it can wreck your car. 

There's no customization option for the cars to make them the way you like to have,there's not even a plenty of things to destroy, the gameplay is not even new or very exciting, the story is really bad IMO - this game can't be compared with any other " good " racing game .. the devs just made a mediocre arcade style racing games by borrowing concepts from other games - there's no replay value . 

If you want you can skip this title and you won't miss anything or else try it just for once to feel how good it taste.


----------



## Skud (Apr 4, 2012)

And then there's the dreaded drift events - I guess I won't be able to finish this one. And it costs you $50. 

In other news Blur is 75% off in Steam atm.



topgear said:


> played this game for 45 mins ... but was not able to be the No. 1 even in a single race  had to unlock ( by collecting points ) some 2/3 cars before I could win a event ... destroying objects and fragging other cars  is fun but if you run out of power up then it can wreck your car.
> 
> There's no customization option for the cars to make them the way you like to have,*there's not even a plenty of things to destroy*, the gameplay is not even new or very exciting, the story is really bad IMO - this game can't be compared with any other " good " racing game .. the devs just made a mediocre arcade style racing games by borrowing concepts from other games - there's no replay value .
> 
> If you want you can skip this title and you won't miss anything or else try it just for once to feel how good it taste.




I think destroyable objects are plentiful in this game (buildings, concrete slab anyone?) but the problem is that destroying them (apart from your targets when you power up) doesn't build up your power like the way Flatout series did. In a way, sometimes its futile to destroy objects.


----------



## Faun (Apr 4, 2012)

Is Blur worth buying ?


----------



## ShankARaptor (Apr 4, 2012)

I have the same question.. Is blur and flatout worth buying?


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 4, 2012)

I think graphics is splendid


----------



## Skud (Apr 4, 2012)

Faun said:


> Is Blur worth buying ?




yeah, at this price it's a steal.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 4, 2012)

Faun said:


> Is Blur worth buying ?



Yes it is specially at that price.


----------



## Faun (Apr 4, 2012)

How does it compare to MW ? And is anything better than this ?


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 4, 2012)

Faun said:


> How does it compare to MW ? And is anything better than this ?



MW is totally different than BLUR 
BLUR is like deathrace (movie)


----------



## Faun (Apr 4, 2012)

Zangetsu said:


> MW is totally different than BLUR
> BLUR is like deathrace (movie)



The I'll grab it.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 4, 2012)

Zangetsu said:


> MW is totally different than BLUR
> BLUR is like deathrace (movie)



Well yes but split second looks like that. Blur is very fun in MP.


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 5, 2012)

I guess environmental destruction is there just like SplitSecond & also slow motion takedowns


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 6, 2012)

For once i thought MW is referring to Modern Warfare 

Anyway, thanks TG for your review on the game. I have it and yet to play, but I'll play it anyway as it is very small, the size of the game on HDD i meant


----------



## topgear (Apr 7, 2012)

^^ yep, it's small ( NFSMW was small too - had similar size too )  - there's not many events even in the game at the beginning but as collect more pints and win races more districts will unlock and if you feel like play it more you can even create custom races .


----------



## comp@ddict (Apr 8, 2012)

How does the game run? I mean are settings customizable to run on a low-end laptop?


----------



## gameranand (Apr 8, 2012)

^^ does it have discrete gfx card ??


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 8, 2012)

Ah, on 20%, this is a really childish game


----------



## topgear (Apr 9, 2012)

I think this is the only game visual setting customization option for this game :

*3.bp.blogspot.com/-xkOZrtN5I_U/T3fg37R0WxI/AAAAAAAAA80/IVwcLljOjJ0/s1600/ibu8eEV7N1u7Pc.png

there's no other in game menu for customizing visual appearance.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 9, 2012)

Hmm... So its a go or no go game.


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 9, 2012)

@TG- Yes. No other tweaking options. Btw- How did you have RRU written in English? Mine is in some crap lang, but inside the game it is English however.

*i42.tinypic.com/29f5ahi.jpg



@Anand- No it's good, a worthy replacement of NFS 1, 2 etc


----------



## Sujeet (Apr 9, 2012)

^^WTF!!!!
So many stuff on desktop.!!!


----------



## comp@ddict (Apr 9, 2012)

Glad my desktop is cleaner(super clean)


----------



## Sujeet (Apr 9, 2012)

Dunno why but This game is garnishing some huge hatred here.
I played it for like 1.3 hr or so on my cousins PC and i liked it a lot.
Other than few technical glitches even on his gtx560ti ,The game was fun(its a looker).
Still will be playing it soon on my pc and will make final comments.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 9, 2012)

@ithehappy
Thanks for your input.


----------



## topgear (Apr 10, 2012)

ithehappy said:


> @TG- Yes. No other tweaking options. Btw- How did you have RRU written in English? Mine is in some crap lang, but inside the game it is English however.
> 
> 
> 
> @Anand- No it's good, a worthy replacement of NFS 1, 2 etc



can't say why you are getting that cryptic language in launch box but ( the pic is from another site - not mine ) my RRU is  written in English on launch box - the only difference I can see is your game version is 1.03 but mine is 1.02.



Sujeet said:


> ^^WTF!!!!
> So many stuff on desktop.!!!



I've a lot more stuff than him on desktop


----------



## Sujeet (Apr 10, 2012)

topgear said:


> can't say why you are getting that cryptic language in launch box but ( the pic is from another site - not mine ) my RRU is  written in English on launch box - the only difference I can see is your game version is 1.03 but mine is 1.02.
> 
> 
> *
> I've a lot more stuff than him on desktop*


Seriously??
How do you guys manage to have so much _clutte_r on your deSKTOP.
Single row of icons on my desktop makes me freak out the whole day long but i think thats a personal choice anyway.


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 10, 2012)

topgear said:


> can't say why you are getting that cryptic language in launch box but ( the pic is from another site - not mine ) my RRU is  written in English on launch box - the only difference I can see is your game version is 1.03 but mine is 1.02.


Fair enough 
I am not that much concerned with that anyway.




topgear said:


> I've a lot more stuff than him on desktop


Ha ha, I know bro. 


Sujeet said:


> Seriously??
> How do you guys manage to have so much _clutte_r on your deSKTOP.
> Single row of icons on my desktop makes me freak out the whole day long but *i think thats a personal choice anyway.*


Yes, it's a personal choice obviously and i like mine to be clean too, but just don't have enough time or desire to clean it up.
My mom once saw that desktop and asked very normally, 'Are you mad?'


----------



## Sujeet (Apr 10, 2012)

ithehappy said:


> Fair enough
> I am not that much concerned with that anyway.
> 
> 
> ...


Wanted to ask the same thing when i first saw your desktop.


----------



## topgear (Apr 11, 2012)

may be we are just too lazy but geeky



Sujeet said:


> Seriously??
> How do you guys manage to have so much _clutte_r on your deSKTOP.
> Single row of icons on my desktop makes me freak out the whole day long but i think thats a personal choice anyway.



everything on the desktop seems to be important and may be we are just too lazy ( I don't have enough time to categorize them neatly ) to click the mouse a few time more 



ithehappy said:


> Fair enough
> I am not that much concerned with that anyway.



I'll update and let you know


----------



## gameranand (Apr 11, 2012)

I have just two icons on my desktop.


----------



## topgear (Apr 12, 2012)

OK .. Updated to version 1.03 and RRU is written in English on the launch Box.


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 12, 2012)

^Bugs fixed in latest patch 1.03 ? 



gameranand said:


> I have just two icons on my desktop.



My Computer & My Documents....back to topic guys


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 12, 2012)

topgear said:


> OK .. Updated to version 1.03 and RRU is written in English on the launch Box.


Hm. Thanks for your information. Maybe our sources are different 

Anyway, game almost half done


----------



## Sujeet (Apr 12, 2012)

^^How much time it took.??


----------



## topgear (Apr 13, 2012)

Zangetsu said:


> ^Bugs fixed in latest patch 1.03 ?
> 
> My Computer & My Documents....back to topic guys



here you go 
Ridge Racer: Unbounded ? PC Update Released; improvements & fixes to startup CTDs, bloom, invites – Celebrity News, Entertainment, Technology, Business, World News From Daily-Portal.com



ithehappy said:


> Hm. Thanks for your information. *Maybe our sources are different*
> 
> Anyway, game almost half done



maybe ...  for me the vanilla game was running just fine - only updated to check whether can I can get those weird looking letters on the launch box like you or not.


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 15, 2012)

Sujeet said:


> ^^How much time it took.??


How to check that?
On 68% now...


----------



## Sujeet (Apr 15, 2012)

^^I mean on average how much time did you play to reach to that level.
Rough figure will work.


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 16, 2012)

6-7 hours total, approx, not more for sure, I am playing this game the least as i don't like it.
Wish there was a way to see the exact duration!


----------



## gameranand (Apr 16, 2012)

^ There are softwares for this purpose. I don't remember the exact name right now. Will tell you later for sure.


----------



## Sujeet (Apr 16, 2012)

Just look at clock.!


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 16, 2012)

gameranand said:


> ^ There are softwares for this purpose. I don't remember the exact name right now. Will tell you later for sure.


Nice. I will wait 


Sujeet said:


> Just look at clock.!


Clock? Wrist watches? Computer clock? Those are the last things i keep an eye while playing


----------



## Skud (Apr 16, 2012)

May be you guys are looking for this:-

Gameplay Time Tracker - video game usage is under control!


----------



## Sujeet (Apr 16, 2012)

^^Thats a handy tool!
Thanx man.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Apr 16, 2012)

Played it for a while. And I am not proud of admitting it.. but sadly, this game is not my cup of tea. It felt bland and boring.


----------



## Skud (Apr 16, 2012)

Sujeet said:


> ^^Thats a handy tool!
> Thanx man.




You are welcome. 




vamsi_krishna said:


> Played it for a while. And I am not proud of admitting it.. but sadly, this game is not my cup tea. It felt bland and boring.




I really wonder how GameSpot awarded it 8/10. This is not worth $50.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 16, 2012)

Most of the times I don't trust professional reviewers. I trust my TDF friends and members much more than them. This proves I am right about it.


----------



## Sujeet (Apr 16, 2012)

Everyone has their own choice and taste.
Not only gamespot but it is also highly rated on IGN.

Score/review aggregatior like metacritic gives much better picture than any single source.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Apr 16, 2012)

gameranand said:


> Most of the times I don't trust professional reviewers. I trust my TDF friends and members much more than them. This proves I am right about it.



Its not about trust or something.. but the reviewer who played the game, must have liked it. Reviews are kind of mixed. But, I didn't liked it.


----------



## topgear (Apr 17, 2012)

^^ even I did not liked it but still somehow giving it around 30 mins each day and reached level no. 10.

BTW, one thing I've noticed is some races can't be won without a proper car and there's not plenty of suitable car you can select in each race and sometime ( even when you are flying through with speed at at No. 1 position - AI cars from far behind will just pass you like they are running on rocket fuel


----------



## gameranand (Apr 17, 2012)

vamsi_krishna said:


> Its not about trust or something.. but the reviewer who played the game, must have liked it. Reviews are kind of mixed. But, I didn't liked it.



Well its not a new thing but I usually see hyped games rated positively even if they are not that nice and other not so hyped game at lower score. I do read their reviews but as for trust I don't trust their reviews at all. I prefer to play for myself then rate the game.


----------



## Sujeet (Apr 17, 2012)

^^Yup.
Many top review sites IGN ,gameinformer etc are more favourly inclined towards over hyped games such as COD,ME etc.
I have seen it myself.
I agree.


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 17, 2012)

reviews/feedback just wait for my review(I hav the game but can't play it  ryt now)


----------



## Sujeet (Apr 17, 2012)

^^yup.
Your gfx card is yet to arrive .Right??


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 17, 2012)

topgear said:


> ^^ even I did not liked it but still somehow giving it around 30 mins each day and reached level no. 10.
> 
> BTW, one thing I've noticed is some races can't be won without a proper car and there's not plenty of suitable car you can select in each race and sometime ( even when you are flying through with speed at at No. 1 position - AI cars from far behind will just pass you like they are running on rocket fuel


Exactly. Can't believe i played this one this far! But now it won't advance for some lack of unlock points and i don't gonna play same levels. So it's 75% done for me.

@skud- Thanks.

A review depends on a group of reviewers, if their view about it isn't the same as yours then it won't suit you, opposite for otherwise.


----------



## Skud (Apr 17, 2012)

Bigger problem is the price. You expect reviewers to take that into account too, 50USD is too much asking for this game.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 18, 2012)

^ Agreed. You don't buy a 2500INR average game.


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 21, 2012)

Okay, finished, easiest last race i ever played.
Now as usual i can't find the save games file. Location please? Not there in App data or Saved games.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 21, 2012)

search ridge racer and include all hidden files and all and you might find it. Also try searching RRU.


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 23, 2012)

I searched and found this. Can anyone confirm if this is the right save files?

**rapidshare.com/files/1938075094/ridge_racer_unbounded.rar*

TIA.


----------



## Zangetsu (May 18, 2012)

Ok,
Started playing this,well I think the developers wanted to make it like Split Second but its not & cannot be compared with SS.
Card detailing is amazing even though the game size is surprisingly low coz when u compare the size with other games such as NSF:HP 2010 u say wow so small size game.

Sound & Music is excellent better than Split Second where music is monotonous.
only thing I didn't like is the environment graphics which looks cheap & low on quality(they must have focused more on slow motion take down & car detailing)

As this is by Namco,so u will see Japanese cars only such as Nakamura etc(There is also a car named 'Tekken')

Menu is most excellent part of this game.Really is looks so pleasing to eyes...good job here

The Cut-Scenes after each city complete looks like a manga animation (gr8 here too)

And u can destroy many thing such as pillars,car shops,railway station etc using only Power Mode.Ah I forgot to tell there are two modes Nitro Mode & Power Mode which is different then other Racing games & which u can earn using drifting only.

Drifting is most exclusive part & looks so amazing (u have to practice a lot for that).

There are many modes of game play such as the Behemoth mode where u drive a Giant Truck to destroy as many cars to earn stars...

The Take downs are called Frags here.(Did I say that Frags also looks good yes they are).

To Dominate an event u must come 3rd (1 Star) else u will fail.
Some races are piece of cake but some are not..u will pull hair most of the time trying Nth time to come 1st or 2nd (which is possible if u choose the right Car for that race)

Overall this game is challenging (try the drifting event & u'll know why).Now it depends on you how much u like & how long u play it (if it doesn't bore u)

I'll give 7.5/10 overall...It is not a must play but is good game to spend some time on drifting.


----------

